# SouthernXreptiles down?



## Bl69aze (Jun 29, 2019)

http://www.southernxreptiles.com/RA ARTICLE PAGE.htm

can't access any of their pages, a bit worried that they may have deleted it  hopefully its just server issues


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 29, 2019)

They shut down so i doubt they are likely to keep the website running.


----------

